

Who says Germany can only do copycats? Shopgate is here to prove you wrong - timetrax
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzB_cYX-0oE

======
timetrax
it's a very common opinion - see <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu0SHsALRnA>
(just to mention one)

------
alex_g
I don't remember anyone saying that.

